# Ugh-they hatched! *Warning* If spiders gross you out don't look!



## Alex06 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## LaFoto (Oct 18, 2006)

Thousands of tiny spider babies are a bit gross, I do admit, even though I don't usually mind spiders, but their quantity is ... ale: ... well, yes, erm, you know.
But I find your PHOTOS of them really good and very, very interesting! 
Mama Spider is also to be seen in the first. Nice. What fruit is this?


----------



## Alex06 (Oct 18, 2006)

It's a pomegranite. And because you can only see the spiders on one side my husband tried to pick it. He reached for it as I screamed "nooooooooooo!" When he touched it I had to look away.


----------



## Tantalus (Oct 18, 2006)

Makes me feel icky just looking at them...


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 18, 2006)

i had about 100 of similar creepy crawlies in my house.  It still gives me the heebie-jeebies just thinking about it.   This second pic here brings back those oh-so-fond memories...


----------

